# Monitor : budget 8k



## ninad_mhatre85 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

I want to buy monitor for my PC, my budget is 8K max. Screen should be larger than 19". 

I am not sure which is the best one to buy. I looked at Samsung / Lg monitors. If you guys could suggest me some monitors that would be great. 

My main use of monitor : Editing Pictures / Watching Movies / Online TV / Rarely i play games.

I looked prices at itwares site. I am from Mumbai. If you know any store in Lahminton Road good for monitors let me know. 

P.S : I currently have Samsung Sync Master ( 17" ) CRT monitor, used for 3 years. What would be the resell value for this one ? 2-2.5 K ?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 5, 2011)

Go for *BenQ G2220HD @ 7.2k*. Its your best option and is fullhd too.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 5, 2011)

The benq G2220HD is a bery good choice for around 7k. 
But you can also look for:
* DELL ST2220L -- 8.4k
* DELL ST2220M -- 8.9k


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Frnd i want to know that does benq 2220hd have dvi input


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 9, 2011)

^^ yes it has DVI


----------

